# Lasutaku's ADA 60P AND Mini-M (3/30/12 update)



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

EDIT: (Started off with a nanocube 24, then went on to the 60P, then the addition of the Mini-M)


Hey everyone, just thought I'd share a few pictures and get advice.

Just set this tank up last week (after been just cycling and being generally neglected for over 6 months), so everything still needs to grow in, but you can kind of get the idea. 

Pardon the bubbles (note to self, turn off all equipment when taking pictures).

Specs of the tank:

Nanocube 24
150 watt sunpod (6400 bulb)
5 gallon CO2 bottle
milwaukee regulator with solenoid
glass diffuser
aquasoil amazonia II substrate
dosing with PFertz MNPK

Plants
Glosso
Java Moss
Anubius nana petite
2 plants I can't remember the name of, can someone ID them for me?

Fish
3 clown killifish
4 scarlet bandis
1 oto
1 bumble bee goby 
CRS
cheapo feeder/glass shrimp

Some pix




































these two plants I have no idea what they're called~









juvi clown killifish, I need to make some kind of cover for my tank because it's open top at the moment...









LOVE these guys









Not a very good picture, but wth

Any advice on scaping would be great!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

That plant looks like either baby tears or pearl grass.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

From what I hear Oto's like to be in groups of 3 at least. Maybe consider getting two more?? Nice tank!


----------



## bploeg (Sep 20, 2004)

Great start, looks good!


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks guys~

Yea, I'm going to get a few more oto's as soon as my lfs brings them in.

As for the pant ID, you're right, after I looked up "pearl weed" here on the plant profiles, it seems to be the same plant. Can anyone tell me what the stem plant is behind the driftwood?

Thank you!


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*new fish*

So I went out today and purchased a few fish. A peacock goby and 2 more oto's. 

Also decided, that once I finish moving (should be within a month or two), I'm moving everything in this tank to an ADA 60p. This tank just isn't fit for a planted tank. Do you think I could use this 150 watt sunpod on the ADA 60P? 

Heres a few pix from today:


----------



## Holokai (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice setup! Did you get those scarlet badis from Aquascapes in Aiea? I've been eying those up for the last two weeks but was worried about having to feed live food. I'll probably pass, which is a shame they're so beautiful. 

Glad to hear you get a nice new tank soon.

-Chris


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice natural look. Love the fish.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeap, got um at aquascapes last week. I went yesterday though, and they were sold out. Thanks, can't wait to set up the 60p!


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

So my lfs had a sale on Fluval 205's today, so I picked one up. I like the ease of use. I had a eheim classic before, but the maintanance was a pain in the @$$. The fluval is MUCH easier to do maintanance on. I just hooked it up today, so we'll see how it does.

I got the fluval for the 60P. Just wanted to get some bacteria going in the filter so when I transfer everything over to the 60p, it'll be smooth. so for now, I have the regular filtration system that comes with the nanocube, and i have a fluval 205 on it as well. Gotta say, the water is clear~


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*Updated pictures*

So everything has been filling in nicely.

I've had to trim this tank much more often than I thought I would have to.

It's also a little too green for my liking, so when I get the 60P up and running, I'll have to make sure I add some plants with red tips as well.

Anyway, here are a couple pictures from today:



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Tank is looking good.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*6/16 update*

So been busy with work, and getting all materials for the 60p, while maintaining this cube.

Here's a picture of the cube as of today, i've been trying to trim it at least once a week, as the HM goes crazy. This is after trimming 1/4 of a 2.5 gallon bucket wort of hm.










and here is some before and after pix of the stand I'm making.
It was my first time at any kind of carpentry, so pardon the imperfections lol

from this









to this









to the primered version









I still need to paint it. 
Will probably get around to it this weekend.

here are my glass ware for the 60p









and the 60p itself









I also got all my drift wood and seiryu stones in already as well.

All I need to do now is paint the stand, attach the stainless steel piping for hanging my light fixture, and I can get the 60p started!

PS - Pfertz does wonders!!! I dose 1 pump of M, and 2 pumps of N,P,K daily. Nothing else. It doesn't get much easier than that!


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

love your tank and cant wait to see how the 60p progresses. gotta give me the number in kalihi where you got the stainless steel tube for the light fixture.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks man. The place is called Universal Manufacturers, and the number is 845-5971


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

lasutaku said:


> Thanks man. The place is called Universal Manufacturers, and the number is 845-5971


how much did yo pay for that? did they sell the pipe also or did you have to purchase the pipe somewhere else and then bring it to them?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

I actually haven't even picked it up yet. But I called them. I'm going to pick up the pipe from them (1" stainless steel) and take a drawing with measurements for them to follow when bending. I'm not sure as of the price, but I can't imagine it being too high. I've had some sheet metal work done by them and they were very decently priced. The only thing is, they close at 3:30pm... So it's hard to find the time to go down there and place the order.


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

lasutaku said:


> I actually haven't even picked it up yet. But I called them. I'm going to pick up the pipe from them (1" stainless steel) and take a drawing with measurements for them to follow when bending. I'm not sure as of the price, but I can't imagine it being too high. I've had some sheet metal work done by them and they were very decently priced. The only thing is, they close at 3:30pm... So it's hard to find the time to go down there and place the order.


ok when you get it back give me some feed back and how the pricing was and maybe ill try them out too thanks.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*6/21 update*

So I went out and purchased an aluminum electrical conduit pipe from Homedepot and bent it there, costing me a total of a whopping $3.

I figure I'll try this before trying out the stainless steel, since it's so cheap.

Well, it works, but I had measured everything according to sharp angles, and using the pipe bender at home depot, you get gradual bends, so the dimensions didn't come out right, but it's not bad at all.



















Also, the one arm design is not the best fit for aluminum piping, it's too weak. Although it holds, it does sag a tad bit. Therefore, I've decided I'm going to go with the "U" design for the light hanging fixture (the kind that is used for the larger ADA tanks). 

I'm also going to make the pipe shorter, it's way too tall right now lol.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*60P up and running!*

So I took the day off due to a fever, but ended up feeling better throughout the day, so I decided to set up the 60p.

Here are the details on the 60P:

Plants
HC
Dwarf Hair Grass
Dowonoi
Mini Pellia
Water Sprout
one plant I can't remember the name of...

Light
150 Watt Sunpod with 6400k bulb

Filter
Fluval 205
Glass Lily Piping

CO2
5LB bottle 
Milwaukee Regulator

Substrate
ADA Power Sand S
ADA Amazonia II Powder


I was contemplatng on going full iwagumi or not, but at the end of the day, the fiance wanted both, so I decided to try and encorporate the best of both (seiryu stones and drift wood) worlds. Hopefully once everything grows in, it'll look decent.

I couldn't set up my lily pipes because I still need to go and buy some adapters for it. Hopefully I can get around to doing that tomorrow.

I had my Fluval running on my 24 gallon to get some bacteria growing in the filter, so hopefully my cycle won't be too bad.

*BTW, since I moved my HQI light and CO2 to the 60P, I'll have to sell all my plants in the 24 gallon. I have A TON of glosso and HM, and some whatever that stem plant I have in the back left corner. If anyone is interested, let me know soon!*

They're all cell phone pictures, but here they are:

The Scape









The Plants









The Slope









Angle View









Front View









Sorry for the blurry pictures, the tank LITERALLY just got finished setting up.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*picture update 6/23*

So the water cleared up already, it was real fast.

I guess pouring the water in extra slow really helped out.

I also got to buy the adapters for the lily pipes, so I got that on today.

Took some pictures with the dslr so here are some pictures from tonight:





































and hard to see, but the whirlpool =)










Thanks for looking!


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

i like the scape looks real nice.. 

you should try and spreading apart the dwarf hair grass. it will help it grow faster and help with the browning. when they are bunched together like that they tend to melt a lot. 

also if you want to continue running co2 in the other tank you should consider running a splitter and a speed valve since both tanks are close together you can run them both on one regulator and cylinder. just go to aquascapes and pick up extra hard co2 tubing, y splitter and speed valve. you probably spend about 60 bucks for everything. .

.i like the light stand..thats what i used on my 90 p. i used 2 pipes though instead of making the u type one piece stand. you should leave it kinda long so that it will give you flexability when you need to raise or lower the light to adjust the intensity. 

so far so good..keep the pictures coming.:icon_smil


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

It's been a while since any kind of update.

So I took a few pictures with my iPhone4 :icon_lol:

Pictures didnt come out the greatest, but you get the idea.

I was fighting the long hard battle with green water.

I didnt want to use anything, so I just up'd the CO2 and tried to wait it out.
Well, after a week and a half of waiting, I couldn't wait any longer, so I just dosed some water clarifier I had lying around, and lo and behold, no more green water in a matter of minutes! 

I dont have the most recent picture of the clear tank, but you can get the idea:



















Dosed some water clarifier, and in about 20 minutes:



















I'll try and take some pictures of the tank tonight with the DSLR.
Water is completely clear now.

As for the plants, the hairgrass has taken off.
But the HC doesn't seem to be doing very well.

I bought some patches of HC from an LFS, and I'm seeing what I can only discribe as some sort of "riccia" type of plant growth from it. I see these stemmy looking things popping out with no leaves, and it looks like riccia... Not all of them, but some of the patches. I'll try and take some close ups later.

I just added 20 RCS to help combat some of the algae growth in the tank.
Hopefully they'll be able to take care of most of it with the oto's.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*7/24 update*

So did a trim today.

I really wish i put someting in the tank to separate the hairgrass from the HC. The hairgrass is growing EVERYWHERE.

I guess its the price I have to pay for being lazy in the initial setup phase...

Here are some pictures of the tank from today:




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks very natural. Reminds me of a place that was near my house in upstate NY.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Man thats nice, I really should get Co2, my Dwarf Hairgrass isn't growing at all lol and its been like 4 months! My girl is from Honolulu, but she lives here in NY with me. Really nice over there. Are there a lot of LFS there? Good Luck with the tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How many watts is your new FNI fixture? The 150W sunpod was probably way too much.
Tank is looking better, though. Eleocharis and hc grew in great


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. The FNI fixure is actally he 150 watt version. So same lighting as the sunpod, just a sleeker body. I have it raised about 12 inches above the tank, so so far, everything seems to be good, and no algae either. We'll have to see how things go though.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Some pictures of the Killi's




























And a picture of the glass top. I added this so the killi's won't jump out. Thankfully, I don't have temperature problems because I have central AC.









Besides the killi's, current inhabitants are red cherry shrimp, crystal red shrimp, and 3 ottos


----------



## teah (Jul 25, 2010)

wow, beautiful hardware. And the plants look so healthy and happy!!!

I love it!


----------



## joshd (Dec 22, 2009)

*updates*

How is the tank looking these days?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*10/21 Update*

Hey everyone, I've been really busy moving into my new apartment and all, but things have settled down, and it's finally time for an update!

So I really neglected my tank, and didn't dose it much, didn't trim it for over a month, and basically things went wild.

Surprisingly, even without the dosing, everything continued to strive (except for my dowonoi, it's been growing, but very thinly).

Unfortunately, the hairgrass took over the ENTIRE tank, and the HC remains hidden underneath all the HG. I guess it's my fault for not keeping up with the trimming.

Pardon the quality of the pictures because it's been taken with my phone, and it's right after a trimming and water change.

Anyway, here they are!














































Thanks for looking!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks great! What is the plant to the left of the downoi?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, they are mini rotala pealrs


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow how did I miss this one. I love what you did with the hg, hc, and riccia. Combining them all makes it look really natural.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

So, my RCS has been doing very good, babies everywhere, but my CRS has died... So instead of making this a CRS tank, I'm just going to make it a peapuffer/rcs tank. I don't mind rcs getting eaten, they're breeding faster then they're getting eaten, so I'm fine with that. I got 3 peapuffers, getting along together just fine. Here's a quick cellphone pick


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

as everbody said this looks very natural and the growth is so dense :thumbsup:


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, natural is the look I'm going for.

I took a few pictures with my camera, so I'll post some since I've been lazy and been just posting cell phone pictures.

Here goes:


----------



## tw33kerloki (Aug 24, 2009)

Peapuffers! I love those guys! Too bad they would probably eat my shrimpies.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice tank

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

>


I like this pic.:biggrin:


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

So, originally, I had a 40 breeder full reef tank before getting into planted tanks. 

I sold my 40 breeder and all parts that requires a reef tank, and got the 60P (smaller and more convenient for my new apartment).

I just fell in love with these planted tanks, and couldn't help myself but start up another tank (getting into the multi-tank syndrome).

So I just got myself a ADA Mini-M yesterday!

So far, I have:
ADA Mini-M
27 watt Archaea light
Archaea CO2 Pro system with Paintball adapter
Zoo Med 501 Filter
Aquasoil
Driftwood which will eventually completely covered with Mini pellia.
HC from my 60P.

I wanted to keep this tank as simple as possible, and I don't plan on making a stand for it, so I needed the equipment to be minimal as well (since I can't hide it in a stand). 

I ordered a glass diffuser for it, so still waiting on that.
Also, if anyone knows if there are lily pipes the size for the zoo med filter, please let me know! 

Anyway, just set it up last night, so still a little cloudy with the aquasoil settling in and everything, and it'll be a while for everything to grow in, but here are a few pictures!


























































And here's one of the 60P today:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

I decided I didn't want to use the pierce co2 system, so I went ahead and purchased the archaea co2 kit with solenoid, and the paintball adapter. I also ordered glass lily pipes, glass check valve and bubble counter. Can't wait for everything to come in~


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

schwing!!!!!!


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

love the puffers! I have pea puffers and they are one of the best fish ever  so cute


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*December 1st Update*

Thanks, I really like pea puffers too! 

I think for the Mini-M though, I'm going to keep it CRS/CBS and CPD's.

I started with the CRS again in my 60P, and after acclimating them properly (over a time span of 3 hours), they are living and healthy for over a week.

An extremely kind and generous local forum member here offered to give away free HC, and I ended up about 7 free square inches of HC, so I planted some in the Mini-M. I still have over 80% left over, so I'm going to give it away to a friend of mine who is just starting planted tanks as well.

I also got some of my glass wear and got a new cheapo stand from target, so here are some pictures!




































Free HC









So much!









60P from today










Just waiting for my glass lily pipes!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I love the wood in that mini-m and the way it's placed!!

Maybe spreading that HC some more would help it grow faster


----------



## defiant (Dec 1, 2009)

wow the tanks are looking beautiful. 

is that the making of an ada gallery? lol:hihi:

looks like you cleared some room for more tanks. love the stand and set up on the 60p


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

defiant, you're a bad influence lol


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

you have a good eye for driftwood placement. You're MiniM looks awesome and that room could easily hold 3 or 4 more tanks. A wall of Mini M's would look sweet!

Is that a closet maid stand? It looks like the same one I was thinking about picking up at citymill. I was just worried it wouldnt be strong enough to hold the mini. Is it stable?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks! I forgot what the brand was, but I got it at Target. I think it was like $30 or something? But either way, yea, I was a little scared of it being strong enough or not, but seems to be stable so far. I may get a few elbow brackets to reinforce it on the inside, just to be safe


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

I ripped ALL of the dwarf hair grass out of the 60P tonight, and it's for sale on sns, so if you're interested, take a look! Thanks!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I've really enjoyed reading this thread. Your tanks look really great. Are you going to just stick with the HC in the mini m? Would you put any hairgrass in there or do you think it would take over too quickly (from the experience you had with your 60p). 

Best,

el g


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks! 

Yea, I think I'm going to stick with just the HC and mini pelia in the mini m. I'm trying to go the minimalistic direction for the mini m. The hair grass not only tends to take over the entire tank, it requires weekly trimming too, which I want to avoid. From my understanding, the belem stays short, and grows slower, so I'm crossing my fingers for that in the 60P. 

On a side note, I just purchased Do Aqua! lily pipes and CO2 diffuser for the mini m (LFS was out of stock on ADA stuff, so I went with Do Aqua!).
I also replaced the zoo med filter with a eheim 2211.

I'm going to order ADA lily pipes and diffuser for the 60P as well.
They really do look/feel MUCH better then the replica glass wear I've been using.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

El g, sorry, didn't notice that you were the one with the beautiful fluval edge! I've been reading your threads, with the incredible diy stuff! A friend of mine just started a fluval edge as well, and has used your thread as examples of how to set up his lights!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

lasutaku said:


> El g, sorry, didn't notice that you were the one with the beautiful fluval edge! I've been reading your threads, with the incredible diy stuff! A friend of mine just started a fluval edge as well, and has used your thread as examples of how to set up his lights!


Thanks so much. I'm actually setting up a mini m sometime this week (just got one). I'm gonna run the same eheim 2211 as well, with cal aqua lily pipes. very stoked. Your driftwood setup is gonna turn out great. 

best, el g


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*12/19 update*

So the belem hc is growing in fairly quick in the 60P, I'm really pleased with the growth rate.
I also gave it a pretty big trim today. 
I ordered ADA lily pipes and CO2 diffuser for it, so waiting on those to come in.



The Mini-M is SLOWLY coming along. 
I changed the filter to a Eheim 2211. I also got Do Aqua! lily pipes and CO2 diffuser for it. 
The archaea regulator isn't as good as I had hoped for. It doesn't seem very stable, and needs frequent adjusting. 
I need to drill some holes in my stand so I can run the hoses straight down instead of around the back, I'll get to that this week.

On to the pictures!

60P

































Mini M


----------



## imdanny (Feb 23, 2009)

i love your tanks. i can wait to get some ada glassware for my 60p!

how do you like the fishneedit?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Can't beat the fishneedit for the price!


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*12/28 update!*

So, I had a very nice surprise come in the mail today :icon_smil




















My glassware is now all ADA/Do Aqua! .
Well, all besides my cheapo bubble counter and check valve lol.

I can't bring myself to purchasing the ADA ones, as the cost is so much for something so small and minor in the setup (although that's what I said about the diffusers and lily pipes a few months ago). 

Anyways, things are doing fine, Mini M still being very slow, but I suppose that can't be helped.

I need to clean the glass on both tanks, but here are a few pictures with the new glassware!

60P



















































Mini M


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice tanks! I have an ADA Mini-M (just got the Archaea 27 watt light for Christmas) and will be getting a 60P soon also. Where did you get the Archaea CO2 system from?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi dxiong5, I got the archaea co2 system from aqua forest aquarium (AFA).

But let me warn you, it's pretty unstable. 

Really hard to get anything below 1-1.5 bubbles per second. 

I'm going to change it to something else, as I purchased a 10LB CO2 cylinder for my 60P, so i'll be using the 5LB for the Mini M. I'll wait until the CO2 runs out of the paintball cylinder, then I'm going to get a different regulator. 

As much as people have expressed concerns about the Milwaukee regulator needle valve, I don't really have too much of a problem with it, so I'll probably just get another Milwaukee.

If you want the archaea regulator, I'll be selling mine soon =)


----------



## danieldega (Dec 30, 2010)

*Congratulations, you'll continue to monitor*


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, I was considering the Pierce system for my Mini-M, since it comes complete and seems pretty simple to use. For my 60P, I have a full CO2 setup with a 5lb. tank.

I really like your tanks, looking forward to the updates!


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Your tanks look great. How many dwarf puffers do you have in there?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks! I have 3 puffers, don't know the sexes, but they get along fine, so I'm assuming it's 2F 1M


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*1/19 update*

So, I took out all of the wysteria (sp?) out of the 60P. I replaced it with some bolbitis. It's going to take a while for it to grow in, but I'm very excited for the outcome. I'll try and look for some more for purchase, but it's been very difficult to find sellers.

The Mini-M is starting to fill in nicely. HC is almost completely full, mini pellia is doing well too.

On to the pictures!

Sorry, 60P is still a little cloudy from the interchange of plants
























































Mini M


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks really good. The 60p has a really cool plant composition and the mini with the moss on the wood looks awesome. Great HC growth.


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice tanks you have here. I'm waiting on my Mini-L to arrive. I have sweet plans for it. Already mapped out the plant layout and looking for the perfect driftwood. Your plant arrangements have inspired me.

Edit* What filtration systems are you using?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Intrepid! for the mini-m, i use the eheim 2211. For the 60p, I'm using a fluval 205. I'll be on the look out for your Mini-L thread!


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

wowww


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*2/28 update*

It's been a while since I updated this.

So I left town for a few days, leaving some simple directions with my wife for fish tank maintenance.

I come back from my trip, and found my pea puffers dried up outside of the tank...

I have no idea what went wrong, but I went out and bought 12 micro rasboras for the 60P. 

The mini rotala pearls are in desperate need of a trim.






























Some updated pictures of the Mini-M and the CPDs (very hard to take a picture of)



















Sorry for the quality of pictures, they were taken with my phone


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i love the mini pellia tank that looks so great! how long did it take to grow all that?

also i love the way the rotala mini is growing!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looks great. how do you like the cpds? are they hiding a bunch or have they gotten used to their surroundings. The mini rasboras are awesome. I had a massive ich outbreak with mine (well deserved because I did not quarantine them) but I think they are just awesome. lookin good. best, el g


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

wow thats a lot of mini pellia! want to sell me some  I'll come pick it up lmk


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Problemman - took a few months to get to this point.

el g - still being skittish. I really like them, and they come out when it's feeding time, but for the most part, whenever someone walks by, they go straight to the back corner of the tank and hide.

bsk - I'll definitely let you know when I do a trim on my mini pellia~


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, I haven't updated this in a while. 

Mini - M
I took out the drift wood I had, took off as much of the mini pellia as possible, got new drift wood, and attached the mini pellia. I just put it in yesterday, so a lot of the string I used to attach the mini pellia is visible, but it'll disappear as the mini pellia grows.

The CPDs are much more active now, they are out in the open swimming now, and come up to beg for food when I approach, so that's a good thing.

I definitely need to trim down the HC shorter, but I did so much work on the tank, I decided to let everything kind of calm down first, then I'll dig in and trim down the HC.

I purchased a new CO2 canister and Milwaukee regulator for the tank. As soon as the paintball canister runs out of CO2, I'll start using the Milwaukee regulator. 

60P
I pulled out as much of the Riccia as possible.
I also pulled out most of my mini rotala pearls.
I cut a bunch of the bolbitis leaves off.
It looks pretty empty right now, but the tank was looking pretty wild, and I wanted denser growth on from the bolbitis, so now I just need to wait for things to grow in.

Unfortunately, I broke my ADA intake lily pipe. But I can still attach the tubing to the lily pipe, so i'll live with it for a while.

I did purchase a Eheim 2215 for the tank. It's MUCH better than the Fluval 205 I had on it. Much more water movement now.

Anyways, on to the pictures (pardon the floating mini rotala pearls in the mini m, it's for sale right now):


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

lookin really cool


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

NOICE 


is that a fishneedit metal halide?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks el g, I really need to learn the art of trimming HC that you have mastered lol.

And yes JamesHockey, it's a fishneedit MH.
I'm using the 150 watt


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Is this tank still up?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

I actually just moved, and in the process, broke down the Mini M, but re-started the 60P. I'll post some pictures soon!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

lasutaku said:


> I actually just moved, and in the process, broke down the Mini M, but re-started the 60P. I'll post some pictures soon!


lookin forward to the new pics.


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

*updated pics 3/23*

So quick update.

I was in the process of purchasing a new home, and with all the open houses, packing, moving, blah blah blah, I really neglected the tank.

Things got out of hand, and once I finished my move, I decided to just tear everything down.

I didn't re-start my Mini-M, but I did re-start my 60P.

This time, I wanted to do something that required less "maintenance", as in trimming. So, I opted to use slower growing plants, and no foreground.

After setting the tank up for about a month, I failed to realize that my CO2 had run out, and the tank was running for almost a week with no CO2, and had an algae break. 

I just got everything back together, and just did a water change, taking out as much algae as possible, but there are still some left. 

Anyways, here are a few pictures of how the tanks looks as of now:














































I'm in the process of ordering some CRS, CBS, Amanos, and PFR from members here on the forum.
Hoping it'll all come in sometime next week.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Trimmed and water change. All shrimps ordered and has been shipped out. Hoping it will come in by Thursday!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Your Mini M with the Cuba looks amazing! Mind tell me what your dosing is?

The mini pellia on driftwood is equally as stunning, how long did the pellia take to grow over the wood?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks, unfortunately, I broke down the Mini-M. I'll start get it up and running again sooner or later.

As for dosing, just using PFertz, NPKM.
For the Mini-M, did 1 squirt every other day.

Took a good few months for the mini pellia to start covering the driftwood. The picture i posted last of it is at about the 7~8 month period?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Why did you break down the Min M? It was gorgeous!


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

Shrimp has arrived!

10x Painted Fire Red
10x Amano
10x CRS
10x CBS

Hopefully they will do ok.


----------

